# Trafo - KVA in A



## Deep Blue (9 März 2016)

Hallo,

zur Ermittlung der max. Strombelastung einer Phase würde ich wie folgt rechnen:

Der Trafo hat 630 KVA.

P = 630 KVA * 0,8 cos Phi = 504 KW
I = P / U = 504000 W / 235 V = 2144 A
I für 1 Phase = 2144 A / 3 = 715 A

Die max. Belastung einer Phase würde dementsprechend 715 A betragen.

Rechne ich das so richtig? Oder ist das großer Mist?


----------



## knabi (9 März 2016)

Drehstrom? Verkettungsfaktor sagt Dir was - Unterschied Strang-/Leiterspannung auch?

http://www.esaver.ch/umrechnung-strom-in-leistung

Gruß

Holger


----------



## de vliegende hollander (9 März 2016)

Leider Mist. 

Pw = Ul * Il * Cosphi * Wurzel3

Il = Pw / Ul * Cosphi * Wurzel3

Bram


----------



## Deep Blue (9 März 2016)

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## erdmann (10 März 2016)

Hallo,

OjeOje; Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik;
Es gibt:
Wirkleistung: üblicherweise in W, kW oder MW
Scheinleistung: üblicherweise in VA, kVA oder MVA
Blindleistung: üblicherweise VAr, kVAr oder MVAr
Den Trafo interessiert nur die Scheinleistung (kVA).

Wenn der Trafo ein 3 Phasentrafo ist, dann gilt:
630 kVA / 3 / 235V = ~894A
Kann man auch so rechnen:
630 kVA / sqrt(3) / 407V = ~894A
Das ist dann der Leiterstrom; also der Strom (Scheinstrom - der ja 
den Leiter belastet) in jedem Leiter.
Davon ausgegangen, dass 235V die Leiterspannung ist, also ein 
übliches 230/400V Drehstromsystem vorliegt.

mfg
Erdmann


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 März 2016)

erdmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> OjeOje; Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik;



Drehstromberechnungen sind schon mehr wie Grundlagen find ich.


----------

